# How do you get in the mood to build props?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering how all the haunters here get inspired to build all those great props. What do you do to get into the haunter’s mood? I know there are website that get you inspired. But are there other things that get you into the mood to create your masterpieces?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like to take ideas from others (i.e. "poach them"). Websites to be sure, but many of the props done by members of these forums are very inspiring. I also have to make time to get started and have the resources (money/materials) to allow me to make some real progress. It also needs to be closer to Halloween, as in fall-like weather. I seem to work better under pressure and I'm much more in the mood to think Halloween as it gets into September/October. I normally get jump started when the Halloween merchandise starts to hit the shelves.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I need a deadline good music and very cold corona. 
Not to mention a nagging wife, kid, etc


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

My big thing that inspires, however also inhibits me, is the creativity factor. I was never very creative, I have the science, Math mind. I can do stats and run a store but I could never merchandise it. So with becoming a "haunter" and making my own props it has brought me to a higher level of creativity. I do tend to get very frustrated and down when something doesnt look right because I think "I knew I couldnt make that look right" So this is my own "therapy" per say to not be so hard on myself - my issues... 

I get inspired to do something around June - I know it will take till October to finish a project and need to start early. As I make something, I feel more confident and try something else. 

Creapshow or another scary movie on tv while Im working away always helps.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome to theripy i to have a logical mind and work very hard to think outside the box so much so that these days it can be hard to stay in the box


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Horror movies and music and other haunters' websites are my primary sources of inspiration, but as far as setting the mood for building, I don't actively do it. What makes me want to build is seeing other people getting excited for Halloween. This is why my building is so sporadic, I'm sure... Now, if I could get my husband into Halloween, maybe...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The ever-approaching deadline is the thing that gets me in the mood. 

That, and haunter websites, videos, photos, etc.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I would be in the mood come May or June but, it is so durn hot here in the summer ,it makes working in the garage impossible.It is not till Sept.that I can start to get stuff done.I try to get one big project done a year, and a couple of little ones ,if time allows.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Usually the mood doesn't hit me until mid september, when it starts cooling off and the sky seems to be grey most of the time. pumpkins and apple harvest season. I love autumn.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Getting a new material to work with does it for me. I just started with latex this year and looking at two part foam for next year and the getting into more animated stuff after that. And that means that , and I hate to say it, I will have to learn about servos and other electical type stuff.
And as far as inspiration goes, this place has all I need.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*How I (Wink Wink) Get In The Mood*

Pure and Simple for me good Music. When I have good music on my creative juices start flowing I "Get in the Mood" and I break out the pen and paper to take notes on what I am thinking at the time for props etc. "Side Note good music is not Barry White" This will get you in the wrong type of mood for prop building.:jol:

Other then Music here and there I see a Movie or Item at a store and I just start thinking and rolling with Ideas. Often if I see a prop that I am inspired to build from a movie I look for that movies sound track to listen to while I take notes and sometimes build. When it comes down to it I think Halloween 24 Hours a day 7 days a week ask my Girlfriend I love my Hobby. Later all :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My creativity has to flow. Often I get the itch to just "make something." So I do. sorta like kids wanting arts and crafts.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well this year for me has been tuff going through my divorce and all. Usually I will get into the mood in the early summer and depending on what my thoughts are for that year as far as props. Last year my heart was set on making that huge crypt, the year before was the huge throne. I did however order my glow in the dark bracelets just last week and they came yesterday so I was like a kid opening the box. I would love to make something new this year but my funds may not allow it and thats ok. i have so much anyway all i need to do is plan to rearrange the props in the yard and folks will think some things are new. 
So I been slacking this year and now getting ready to leave on Wednesday for North carolina to Topsail Island for our vacation and return on Aug. 1st. So after we finally get home then i think my juices will be flowing and I will be thinking more clearly on props. But to get you in the mood can be anything really. You could be in a store and start to see fall things coming out and you get a cold chill through your body as a reminder that OCT will be here soon. So any little thing can get you excited to start building. Just dont ever get down on yourself. Even if you cant make a prop for that year...then maybe try to but a little something just to keep you excited. Work with what you have for that year and plan better for the next. BUT DONT EVER give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have to agree with alot of the folks in here. If I want to create something for Halloween, there has to be some type of Halloween type music playing in the background. Also, the fact that Halloween is getting closer and I'm still not ready always is a good incentive to get busy. Thank goodness for Vlad and Blackcat, occasionally coming down here and having prop building sessions...I always feel more inspired to work on things even after they leave.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

*wormyt* - build a scarecrow! Build a scarecrow!
Can be done real cheap (I built a huge one for last year, and it cost basically nothing...I already had the foam JackOLantern, the body was all prunings from one of our trees in the backyard, and the jacket was an old shower curtain, which I cut and sewed (stapled, actually) into shape right on the scarecrow - I did put an ultrabright LED in the head, but I had a bag of 100 for $15 with resistors, so I just twisted one together and added a 9v battery - lasted for a couple of weeks)

Enter the scarecrow contest!!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I am always in the mood to build but with work and money being restraints I don't always get to do as much as I want. I am on my way to spending and building more this year that any other year so far.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

One simple thought....what will my house look like on Halloween! I have grand thoughts, which I can never seem to live up to but, that's what drive me to do better each year.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Watching the Halloween-L DVDs sometimes helps me to get some ideas and the desire to start working.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Posting with you guys gives me the incentive to at least think of my project and how I can do i. Also, Halloween music of course and when the weather gets cooler too and when I see some of the craft stores putting out the fall colors is also a plus.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ugly Joe said:


> *wormyt* - build a scarecrow! Build a scarecrow!
> Can be done real cheap (I built a huge one for last year, and it cost basically nothing...I already had the foam JackOLantern, the body was all prunings from one of our trees in the backyard, and the jacket was an old shower curtain, which I cut and sewed (stapled, actually) into shape right on the scarecrow - I did put an ultrabright LED in the head, but I had a bag of 100 for $15 with resistors, so I just twisted one together and added a 9v battery - lasted for a couple of weeks)
> 
> Enter the scarecrow contest!!


 Hey thank you so much for this thought. A SCARECROW!!!!!!!!!!! Now Ive seen some cool scarecrows and yes that would be cheap enough to make PLUS it could be another prop for the kids to have there pics taken by on haybales. Ugly JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh now im excited. Oh you wait til i return from my trip to North carolina. i will be back the beginning of Aug and I WILL MAKe an AWSOME Scarecrow.


----------

